# Can you heat press hotfix rhinestones to felt fabric?



## lauriekaye (Jul 27, 2007)

Do you know if you can heat press hotfix rhinestones to felt fabric? I think it is made of polyester. Will they stick or is this a fabric where they will eventually fall off? Also do you know if felt can handle the heat from the heat press?


----------



## Rockie1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Felt is not a woven fabric, it is more layered. As a costumer I have hotfixed and glued rhinestones to felt. They just pull the top layer off. There is also the question of what the felt is. Is it animal or is it synthetic. When I end Up doing it I expect to replace the rhinestones frequently and I also glue them on as opposed to hotfix.


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

I have used hotfix rhinestones of felt to customize mickey ears for kids going to disney and I have had no issues with them coming off....at least not on their own and they are worn on the head and is not something that is washed. But I also will have to agree with @Rockie1, if after pressing the stones to the felt, It will not take much to pull the material appart. So if it is something that will be worn; like clothing, I will not recommend it, or if it is something that will need washing....otherwise, I think it will work just fine. You will have to use your judgement


----------



## lauriekaye (Jul 27, 2007)

Rockie and Shayne,
Thanks for your input. I really appreciate it. Based on your information I think I will use a different fabric. Thank you!


----------

